# My Collection Cypripedium - albino Forms



## Hakone (Dec 11, 2011)

Cypripedium macranthos album
Cypripedium x ventricosum album
Cypripedium reginae album


Cypripedium reginae




Cypripedium x ventricosum album

Clone 1




Clone 2




Clone 3 ( not album )


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice! :drool:


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 11, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------

